# LED Curious



## DRillo (18 Jun 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been able to have a tank setup for some years now due to space, but that has changed and I am itching to get back into the hobby!

However I have not used LED lighting before so am after some advice.

I will be using a 45x30x27 (36 liter) tank with pressurized CO2 and as many plants as I can get away with.
So what should I be looking at lightwise?

I was thinking about starting with one of these:
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/classica-stretch-40cm-freshwater-p-6757.html

Idea being that I could add another if required given the reasonable price, but it is that price that is leading me to think it wont be very good?
22PAR at 30cm I am guessing is considered low light? with 2 would I be getting 44?

Any help would be gratefully received, thanks!


----------



## tigertim (18 Jun 2015)

i use fluval led bit costly but good


----------



## DRillo (19 Jun 2015)

Hi tigertim thanks for the reply.
They do look nice but are too long for my tank, unless I use the lamp.


----------



## MrHidley (19 Jun 2015)

Whatever LEDs you choose, make sure they are dim-able, or that you can raise them. I imported a Current USA Satellite plus pro from the states because it has a timer and is dim-able, cost about £130 after import charges.


----------



## greenmac75 (19 Jun 2015)

drillo, the stretch is low light. You might want to consider this with your planting in mind.


----------



## DRillo (19 Jun 2015)

Hi MrHindley greenmac75, thanks for the replys.
What would be a suitable med-high light LED setup for a 45cm tank? I am struggling to find anything that has a decent output

The 43cm version of this looks ok? http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...antis-easy-led-universal-lighting-freshwater/
There is also this http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/tmc-grobeam-600-ultima-p-10652.html and the plantgro version on here http://www.aquaone.co.uk/new-LED-lighting.php

Trouble I am having is working out what rating I need, do I go by PAR / wattage / lumens etc etc
They dont seem to be easily comparable


----------



## tigertim (19 Jun 2015)

http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/be...anted-aquarium-led-light-unit-6500k-719-p.asp

worth a look ?


----------



## tigertim (19 Jun 2015)

DRillo said:


> Hi MrHindley greenmac75, thanks for the replys.
> What would be a suitable med-high light LED setup for a 45cm tank? I am struggling to find anything that has a decent output
> 
> The 43cm version of this looks ok? http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...antis-easy-led-universal-lighting-freshwater/
> ...



the growbeams are supposed to be ok....


----------



## MrHidley (19 Jun 2015)

TMC mini LED Tile 400 is pretty popular on tanks that size, very bright light though, so you'd either need a controller or to raise it.


----------



## DRillo (19 Jun 2015)

That Beamswork looks nice.
Is 16watt / 1300 lumen considered med-high light?
If so i am sold


----------



## zozo (21 Jun 2015)

I'm using LED now in my new scape and is running for a few months now. I started out with 50cm - 3 x SMD 5050 strip 7 watt, 30 leds each, 20 lumens p/led = 600 lumen p/strip. That is 1 strip Warm Withe 27k, 1 RGB no k dunno other number, 1 Cool white 65k. For the first 2 months. mounted it 10 cm above a 54 liter 60x30x30cm tank.

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-acrylic-light-stand.36992/

It looks like quite much light, but still when you look at stem plants, they like to shoot long internodes. The HC didn't mind was growing like Speedy Gonzales and had a lot of Hambre, had to trim it very soon already and turned yellow of definciency in less then 5 weeks it was growing that hard. And HC seems to be a light loving somewhat dificult creeper. But the hair grass does it slower i can tell.

So 10 cm above a 30 cm high tank this setup is more then sufficient for medium light loving non stem plants.

Now since 3 weeks i extended this setup with 2 more strips 50 cm - SMD 7020, 10 watt, 36 leds each, 30 lumens p/led = 1080 lumen p/strip, Ultra Cool white 10k






I got a lot of surface vegies as you can see and quite some shade.. Can't say my stem plants holding back so much now, still to early to say something definitive but the plants seem to love it very much.. Mosses are swinging off the dance floor stems are shooting out of the water and the little bear schunkel star is growing steady in the shades. HC is creeping hasty have to trim the Hairgrass almost weekly to make it spread faster..

This is at 90% capicity for all 5 strips




I had some algae issues and did a lot, realy a lot of trimming and even took some plants completely out. If that wasn't the case it would be more than double of what the picture shows. 

I still do not know how they count and get all those numbers with par in the jar etc. and how it compares to led lights. I'm looking and searching already quite some time in the led industry and never found a 12 volt strip higher rated then 30 lumens p/led. And thats the smd 7020 strip till now.

I would need a PAR meter to say something definitive, but as far as i can see, i'm satisfied with this setup for this size tank.. And this is all Chinabay top of the bill very cheap and did cost the whole setup of light with stand and all less then,,, pfff let me think. .... €130 and some elbow grease.

It all runs on a old ATX power supply and a TC420 controller.

I'm very curious how they manage to get 1300 lumens out of less then 10 leds as one of the advertisements shows with 0,5 watts p/led on 12 volts.. I cant find them.. And they don't elaborate on the led specs. Woudn't trust those numbers. Why do they hold back on giving specs on what they use. The model looks like a 5050 to me.. An average 3 watt high power cool white led is about 90 to 120  lumens p/led..


----------



## zozo (21 Jun 2015)

Oh BTW look at this great piece of work  he took on row out because it wass to much..
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/supercoleys-diy-led-luminaire-mk-iii.34753/


----------

